# Wie kann ich disen hash nochmal verschlüsseln?



## Apollo5 (22. Dez 2018)

Ich will einen art art hash fraktal erzeugen also den verschlüsselten hash nochmal verschlüsseln kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben?


```
import java.security.KeyPair;

import java.security.KeyPairGenerator;

import java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException;

import java.security.PrivateKey;

import java.security.PublicKey;

import javax.crypto.Cipher;

class test1 {
    public static void main(String [] args) throws Exception {

// generate public and private keys


// encrypt the message




        for(int i=0; i<99999999; i++)

        {

            int zufallszahl0;

            int zufallszahl1;

            int zufallszahl2;

            int zufallszahl3;

            int zufallszahl4;

            int zufallszahl5;

            zufallszahl0 =(int)(Math.random() * 1000000000) + 1;

            zufallszahl1 =(int)(Math.random() * 1000000000) + 1;

            zufallszahl2 =(int)(Math.random() * 1000000000) + 1;

            zufallszahl3 =(int)(Math.random() * 1000000000) + 1;

            zufallszahl4 =(int)(Math.random() * 1000000000) + 1;

            zufallszahl5 = (zufallszahl0+zufallszahl1+zufallszahl2+zufallszahl3+zufallszahl4);

            String s1 = Integer.toString(zufallszahl5);
          
          
            KeyPair keyPair = buildKeyPair();

            PublicKey pubKey = keyPair.getPublic();

            PrivateKey privateKey = keyPair.getPrivate();

            byte [] encrypted = encrypt(privateKey, s1);

            System.out.println(new String(encrypted)); // <<encrypted message>>
          
  
          
          
          








            ;

        }
// decrypt the message
    }


    public static KeyPair buildKeyPair() throws NoSuchAlgorithmException {

        final int keySize = 2048;

        KeyPairGenerator keyPairGenerator = KeyPairGenerator.getInstance("RSA");

        keyPairGenerator.initialize(keySize);

        return keyPairGenerator.genKeyPair();

    }


    public static byte[] encrypt(PrivateKey privateKey, String message) throws Exception {

        Cipher cipher = Cipher.getInstance("RSA");

        cipher.init(Cipher.ENCRYPT_MODE, privateKey);


        return cipher.doFinal(message.getBytes());

    }


}
```


----------



## httpdigest (22. Dez 2018)

Was willst du? Welchen Hash willst du nochmal hashen? Die RSA-Verschlüsselung ist kein Hash, da sie ja auch wieder invertiert werden kann. Und wieso verschlüsselst du beliebige Zufallszahlen? Wenn du kryptografisch sichere Zufallszahlen haben möchtest, dann:

```
import java.security.*;
byte[] randomBytes = new byte[245];
new SecureRandom().nextBytes(randomBytes);
```
Dieses Byte-Array könntest du dann verschlüsseln. Ich frage mich nur, warum. Eine Zufallszahl hat ja rein gar keinen Informationsgehalt, braucht also auch nicht verschlüsselt zu werden.


----------



## Apollo5 (22. Dez 2018)

Danke für die antwort aber ich habs schon geschafft.

Fraktaler Verschlüsselungscode

http://de.memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Fraktaler_Verschlüsselungscode

Der hash wird jetzt immer wieder erneut verschlüsselt.

Das ist wie bei einem fraktal.


----------



## httpdigest (22. Dez 2018)

Du hast jetzt nicht wirklich versucht, den Begriff "Fraktaler Verschlüsselungscode" mit einer Referenz auf irgendeine StarTrek Pseudo-Wiki Seite zu erklären... der Begriff existiert in diesem Universum zumindest nicht und klingt für mich nach reinem Scifi-Mumbo-Jumbo. Ich würde an deiner Stelle keine sicherheitssensiblen Systeme/Daten damit schützen, sondern auf etablierte Standards setzen.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Dez 2018)

[URL='http://de.memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Fraktaler_Verschl%C3%BCsselungscode']http://de.memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Fraktaler_Verschlüsselungscode[/URL] hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Fraktaler Verschlüsselungscode ist eine sichere Methode zum Sperren des Zugangs zu einem Computer



Na zumindest das Sperren könnte recht gut funktionieren, wenn man genug Zufallszahlen nimmt reicht soar ein binäre Oder zwischen "Passwort" und Daten...das wieder entsperren wird dann aber eher schwierig


----------

